# What was your largest batch of fry?



## fish_doc

Just wondering what your largest batch of fry ever was and what type of fish had it.

Keep in mind a small number of one type of fish can be a great accomplishment while other fish could literally number in the thousands and be average.


----------



## Osiris

Aulo. Eureka 42 eggs. 4"

Aulo. Eureka 28eggs 2.5"


----------



## leafgirl115

not verry impresive but 100 (or more not to shur yet) mollie fry at one time. The mom was huge!!!


----------



## ni317

I had a black con pair give me 300 fry one time The male was 3 inches and the female was 4 inches.
Other than them I had a angel pair lay 200+ eggs but by the next morening the parents had ate every last one.
With the livebears I had a 3 inch female guppy that dropped 60 to 70 fry for 4 months befor she died.
Diana


----------



## SueM

Large mature pair of My red Marble Angelfish...... 500+ eggs.
90% of which all made it :shock:


----------



## Ringo

11..., boy what a record woo hoo


----------



## doggydad38

I had a female Sailfin Molly, Poecilia velifera, that was about 6 inches long and she gave birth to about 300 fry in 6 1/2 hours.
Yony


----------



## Christine

About 300... betta splendens.


----------



## Damon

Christine said:


> About 300... betta splendens.



Ditto, though most spawns I've had (over 150) have been in the 100 range.


----------



## Fishfirst

Bangaii Cardinalfish - 12 but none of them made it to the net before my hoven's wrasse ate them all


----------



## msdolittle

My very first batch (swordtail) was (drumroll please).................ONE!

My second batch (black molly) was another astounding number, 14!


----------



## dwool36

Approximately 100 Blue Ram.


----------



## garfieldnfish

110+ Bristlenose fry.


----------



## rukshan

50+ zebra danios


----------



## rywill

i got about 50+ red jewel fry that have made it


----------



## darkfalz

About 200 Betta fry on my very first spawn. More seemed to appear every day, because many were hiding in the Java moss I had there and eventually came out to the surface.


----------



## gemjunkie

327 surviving bettas from one spawn and I am a heavy culler from day ONE. I'm not sure how many there were to start with, probably more than 500 and that's no joke, I have the pics to prove it..... 

100+ albino bristlenose roughly 75 still kickin at one inch or better now.

123 eureka reds from 3 - 2&1/2 inch females (about 100 lived and are in grow out now) That was the second spawn. Only about 70 in grow out from their first round.

28ish L333 fry, his first spawn in my tank. He's had 2 more since, NO Idea how many fry are in there now, will find out tomorrow.. 

I guess that's more than enough. Was supposed to just be the biggest spawn. Doesn't matter how big or small, I'm always amazed when they live and grow up for me. 

~gem~


----------



## cucci67

a little over 40 swordtails, got the store credit to prove it


----------



## kribcichlid

700 plus black convicts. Male 12 in and female 16 in.Huge fish, About 550 made to be old enough to sell. Made over a hundred dollars.


----------



## catluv74

*Fry or not to fry*

I have a swordtail that better drop very soon...LOL.

Where do you take them once they are grown? I've talked to a few of the stores around town and they don't like to trade or buy from customers. They only buy from suppliers. One sounded like they might, but they didn't seem very confident. I am also trying to get rid of my angels before a problem arrises with the tiger barbs and they definitely weren't interested in them.


:help: :chair: :help::chair: :help:


----------



## flamingo

24 guppy fry..

and 10 seahorse fry..

LMAO beat that one suckas.


----------



## Sable

LOL... never even kept seahorses, but my largest batch of guppy fry beats yours... it had about 100 survivors! O_O I made about $90, expenses estimated.


----------



## MollyFry

lets see, my current count on Silver Lyretail mollies is 15, but i think there are some still in hiding


----------



## Buggy

38-40 red velvet swordtails. All gone now but 1 and I found him hiding under the ship. He now lives in a brandy glass til he's big enough to not get eaten. We named him Lucky.


----------



## kribcichlid

catluv74 said:


> I have a swordtail that better drop very soon...LOL.
> 
> Where do you take them once they are grown? I've talked to a few of the stores around town and they don't like to trade or buy from customers. They only buy from suppliers. One sounded like they might, but they didn't seem very confident. I am also trying to get rid of my angels before a problem arrises with the tiger barbs and they definitely weren't interested in them.
> 
> 
> :help: :chair: :help::chair: :help:


I sold them to local home owned petshops


----------



## tankfan

when i stripped my female rubescens i got @ 80 fry from her...couldnt believe it.


----------



## Gump

My biggest was a dovii/jag mix. about 1500-2000 eggs were layed and i pulled about 500 .5" fish out of it. most became feeders at that point.


----------



## ultasol

I've got bolivian ram fry everywhere. Two spawns in less than a month, both spawns were huge and the eggs had a hatch rate of over 95%.
My angels also have had two spawns in a month. Not as high of a hatch rate, but they are growing faster.

I'm not counting them though, it would be nigh near impossible


----------



## catluv74

*Finally*

I got a whopping *2* Swordfish fry...LOL


----------



## bettaboy691

my platy had 20, most of which were eaten...
and my molly had an amazing 3...none survived, nor did the mother :-( 
my bettas did have about 300 fry once, but only 200ish survived.


----------



## thebrick

50 guppy fry all of which are growing nicely


----------



## MollyFry

I have more babies and this time i believe she has delivered about 55-60, my tank is full and i am still waiting for 10 G to cycle.


----------



## Guest

30 feeder guppy fry from one female, 20 from the other. only about 20 are left. i don't know what happened to them. they are in their own tank and i haven't found any bodies.


----------



## angelfishamy

I had 2 guppies drop fry at the same time so I had about 150+.My angels had about 100+ before they seen the angel in my other tank(right beside it) and they freaked out and ate them all.That happened about 3 weeks ago.Since then I have put a piece of paper on the side lol.They haven't had any sucess recently now they just eat the wigglers.I would artificially hatch them but dad won't buy me another tank. I have to and right now I have a car payment,insurance and a cell phone bill due


----------



## s10fishguy

22 guppy fry......good first batch for a beginer


----------



## flamingo

Well, my dwarf seahorse should be popping out like 4 fry in a few days... be jealous.


----------



## darkfalz

I got 19 platy fry, 17 of which survived and are now living it up. I bred bettas once and must have had over 100 fry, but they didn't last very long


----------



## Cichlidsrule

10 guppy fry, 6 of which survived


----------



## oliesminis

well

9 balloon molly fry on her first batch. all died 3 eaten. 6 died due to unknown cause

shes due again in a fortnight


----------



## Guest

*walks in embarrassed* I've had 3, count it, 3 platy fry :lol:. And my peppermint shrimp bred once, but they got eated...


----------



## Guest

Hmm.....like 13 guppy fry. lol


I am SO cool.


----------



## Guest

40 or so baby feeder guppies. mother has given birth to at least 5 large batches of babies that i know of and is still alive in my tank with a newt, 3 white clouds, and 3 male feeder guppies. i think i am going to move her to her own tank for a month or two to giver her a rest from the males.

p.s. all of the fry get eaten by my tetras and barbs and turtles.


----------



## plasma19

21 platy fry (19 actually since 2 were dead at birth)


----------

